# [Skype] Mon interlocuteur ne m'entend plus.

## skizorager

Bonjour à tous !  :Laughing: 

Carte Son :

Inpout : 04:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)

Output : 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

Specifications : 

Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r10

net-im/skype-2.1.0.81 (beta)

media-libs/alsa-oss-1.0.17

Microphone : Logitech, Jack connector

Alsa :  (ai configurer mes cannaux à la main pour le output et input)

media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.21a

media-plugins/gst-plugins-alsa-0.10.25

media-sound/alsa-headers-1.0.21

media-sound/alsa-utils-1.0.21-r1

Pulseaudio : Pas installé, j'ai essayé avec et sans, aucune différence.

Problème avec la version 2.1.0.81 :

Après quelques minutes (variant de 50 secondes à 7minutes), mon interlocuteur ne peut plus m'entendre, la communication reste active, j'entend mon interlocuteur très clairement, je suis alors obligé de faire pause à la conversation et la reprendre ou de raccrocher et rappeller.

Ceci est très épuisant parce que je ne sais pas quand mon interlocuteur m'entend ou non et je dois souvent répeter mes phrases...

Problème avec la version 2.0.0.72 : j'ai repris un vieil ebuild et télécharger les sources depuis un autre serveur tier, md5sum pour m'assurer que ce sont les sources officielles) 

Le souci survient au bout d'une plus longue durée de conversation (entre 7 et 15minutes, ma voix est toujours audible par mon interlocuteur, mais elle est déformée. Le résultat est le même impossible de tenir une conversation correcte. Meme solution, mettre en pause la conversation ou raccrocher.

Je suis perdu, j'ai contacté Alsa, j'ai contacté Skype, Personne ne me répond, Alsa m'ignore et Skype me demande de mettre à jour en 10.04... ?!?!?!?!

J'ai essayé sur mon dualboot Win7, aucun souci   :Embarassed: 

Merci de votre aide,

Skizo

----------

## skizorager

avez-vous besoin de plus d'information ? j'attend vos idées.

----------

## kernelsensei

Franchement, là je n'ai pas d'idée. Ce qui me parait étrange c'est que ça fonctionne pendant les premières secondes / minutes, puis plus rien. T'as testé ton micro avec des softs comme audacity ? (t'enregistrer pendant plusieurs minutes pour voir si ça merde)

----------

## skizorager

rep,

meric pour ta réponse, j'avoue n'y avoir pas penser, et cela fonctionne très bien sous audacious, donc on pourrait en conclure que mon systeme et alsa sont Ok, c'est vraiment skype qui fait des siennes ici...

Le souci c'est que skype ne fait pas du support pour linux 64bit autre que ubuntu, donc je ne peux pas obtenir de réponse de leur part.

----------

## salamandrix

As-tu essayé la version statique proposé directement depuis le site de skype ?

Certes on ne passe pas par portage, mais on peut laisser skype dans son dossier personnel pour ne pas polluer le système et le lancer depuis un terminal.

édit : lien

----------

## skizorager

Hello,

je viens d'essayer et c'est exactement le même problème avec le skype static.

Mais bonne nouvelle maintenant j'ai un message d'erreur Alsa qui défile grâce à skype static : 

```
snd_pcm_avail_update() returned a value that is exceptionally large: 2136303764 bytes (22253164 ms).

Most likely this is a bug in the ALSA driver. Please report this issue to the ALSA developers.

snd_pcm_avail_update() returned a value that is exceptionally large: 2136294516 bytes (22253067 ms).

Most likely this is a bug in the ALSA driver. Please report this issue to the ALSA developers.
```

Quand je mets en pause, l'erreur s'arrete de défiler donc cela en est bien la cause.

Mais alors pourquoi est-ce que cela n'arrive pas avec audacity ?, utilise-t-il également ce snd_pcm_avail_update() ?

edit : j'en profite pour vous mettre mon alsa-info : http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=8596b7624232f46b71f923ceb1933ba644136e43

edit2 : voici le résultat de la commande strace skype > output.txt 2>> error.txt : http://pastebin.com/3m1V2x6s et http://pastebin.com/2Lmy6D98

----------

## d2_racing

Tu vas être en mesure d'ouvrir un bug avec ça au moins.

----------

## skizorager

voilà qui est fait : https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=5051

----------

## gulivert

Hello,

Je suis surpris de voir que tu utilises le pacquage : media-libs/alsa-oss

Je pensais que OSS était complètement obsolète non ?

Ma propre expérience est que Skype sur ma gentoo 64bits fonctionne très bien. J'ai donc le drivers alsa en module dans le kernel, mais je n'ai mis aucun support OSS.

Pour les paquets installés, les voici :

 *Quote:*   

> media-libs/alsa-lib
> 
> media-plugins/alsa-plugins
> 
> media-sound/alsa-headers
> ...

 

Je précise que j'utilise également pulseaudio sur gnome 2.30. Voilà je ne sais pas si ça peut t'aider mais peut être que tu peux abolir pour commencer OSS de ta config kernel et le paquet également.

Bonne chance

edit : je vois que tu utilises un kernel 2.6.31 tu peux tenter de le mettre à jour car les drivers alsa sont plus récent dans le dernier kernel, et peut être que ton bug sera résolu si le problème vient bien de là.

----------

## geekounet

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> Je suis surpris de voir que tu utilises le pacquage : media-libs/alsa-oss
> 
> Je pensais que OSS était complètement obsolète non ?

 

Obsolète ?! OSSv4 existe et se porte mieux qu'ALSA dans plein de cas, avec une qualité de son bien supérieure, et il y a toujours les implémentations des BSD, Solaris et autres Unices, qui fonctionnent très bien également. C'est un standard Unix et le seul qui existe à l'heure actuelle, c'est encore loin d'être abandonné.  :Wink: 

----------

## gulivert

Ha bon tu m'en apprends une là. Mais pourtant dans le kernel je vois bien :

```
Open Sound System (DEPRACTED) ----->
```

J'ai tjs pensé que la tendance était de s'orienter vers alsa et plus oss depuis bien quelques temps maintenant.

J'avoue aussi ne plus m'être penché sur des problèmes audio depuis que mes cartes sont fonctionnent correctement sous alsa uniquement, avec une qualité de son très bonne il me semble.

Si un jour j'ai du temps je vais aller faire un tour sur le site d'OSS afin de voir ce qui si passe.

----------

## guilc

Le OSS inclu dans le kernel est... vieux, et complètement obsolète, plus maintenu, etc...

OSSv4 n'est pas inclu dans le kernel

----------

## d2_racing

Une raison pourquoi OSSV4 n'est toujours pas inclut dans le noyau ?

----------

